# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  How Do You Like Your reading Books

## L

So I was having this discussion with my boyfriend today - he is rereading some books he has read before. All the books he reads are new and kept in perfect shape. For me I like buying books second hand and passing them on. unless I love it to no end but I don't lose my life if it is damaged slightly. 

So my silly question is do you prefer to keep books on a shelf, perfect and new like or do you like the when the point is worn away from the edge of the page knowing that someone else has read the same book?

----------


## Lost Control Again

I love the smell of auld books!  ::):

----------


## claire74

I volunteer in a charity bookshop and love finding old books dating back to the 1900's

----------


## WintersTale

I typically read books until they're falling apart.

----------


## Lost Control Again

> I volunteer in a charity bookshop and love finding old books dating back to the 1900's







> I typically read books until they're falling apart.



well vote then!  ::D:   :Razz:

----------


## tal

I love the smell of new books and I hate it when they get tears or worn corners or creases down the spine. I don't like second hand books  or library books...they just make me feel itchy and unclean after I've touched them.

tbh though I'm moving away from paperbacks. I much prefer eBooks. Easier for me to read, less cumbersome and no issues with damage, dirt or strange smells.

----------


## Otherside

I struggle with new books...they just seem souless, unloved...Okay, that sounds cheesy.

I buy a lot of books 2nd hand if I can because they just seem nicer. I don't have a problem with new though, I just couldn't keep it in perfect condtions, even if I wanted to.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I don't like second hand books  or library books...they just make me feel itchy and unclean after I've touched them.



I thought I would be like this with library books but I don't seem to be minding it much. I wouldn't read a book twice. Or maybe I just haven't found the right book yet.  :shrug:

----------


## JaneDoe

I love buying old books and keeping them.

----------


## Wayne

I like new books but I love old books but whatever its condition, as long the content is good, it’s fine with me. Sometimes, I read E-books too. By the way, I’m now reading Goodology and this is one of the best books I’ve read so far.


Personal Development Books

----------


## SmileyFace

I never really had a preference, but I do absolutely enjoy reading brand new books. I'm totally cool with old books with minimal tears though (no tears at all would be fantastic, of course lol). I like opening up that brand new book... the feeling and sound. It's wonderful.

There's also something about old, worn books too though... especially when it's a classic novel I'm reading. The little wear and tear is kind of a nice addition to the experience  ::):

----------


## VickieKitties

New books are ok, but well thumbed ones with notes in the margins and stuff are much more lovable.  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

I honestly don't have a preference. I usually buy them new on Amazon cause it gets delivered faster. When I'm done reading I don't mind giving them to someone else.. I don't have much room to store books here anyway.

----------

